

Show HN: My Big Huge List Of Useful Websites - johninsfo
http://johninsfo.blogspot.com/2014/04/johns-list-of-useful-sites.html

======
jdavis703
This would be really helpful if I could search or filter by task. So many
times there's something I know a web app must be able to do, but Google
produces sub-par results when searching for these kinds of terms.

